

Under Legal Threat from Atari, Jeff Minter Cancels TxK - sp332
http://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2015/03/game-developer-jeff-minter-sparks-feud-with-atari.html

======
sp332
The original YikYak post seems to be swamped, but I think this is a copy:
[http://pastebin.com/HHCZwyEd](http://pastebin.com/HHCZwyEd) The juicy bit is
at the end, starting with "Wouldn't it be nice..."

